# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Cila edukate i nevojitet njeriut te sotëm bashkekohor?

## oliver55

Sa lloje (kryesore)edukatash ka dhe cila i duhet njerezimit te sotëm?

----------


## Dorontina

Sot duhet vetem dija, mos te mashtrohet kush per material se materiali asht haram ne qdo fé.
--------------
dje u fol se belgjika ka zbulu nji pesticid natyral Biocid e flitej per te ne tryez ishte i ftuar nji inspektor kontrollimesh te ushqimit , ai tha pemet e perimet kan shum pesticid sidomos pjeshka dhe rrushi edhe vena e italis dhe te gjitha sallatat...
mir po a jan cancerigjene keto...hah....mesiguri per ate kerkuesit kerkojn nji tjeter ilaq per pemet e perimet per te mos u perdor pesticidi...
Pra qdo gja e ka pak pesticid  dhe indushtrija e parja e ka ne dorê e askush nuk leviz apo nuk din ...
------------------
lejet e njoftimit po behen me pulla elektronike me dit shteti yt ku po shkon e ku gjendesh ne qdo moment si me mobil.
bankat sa me shum po ikin nga klienti duke te dhen mundesi mi kry punet me kopjuter....
mishi qe nuk shitet ne shitore ,naten paketohet per se dyti ......e prap qitet ne shitje me nji dat tjeter...
-----------------------
kush i lexon afishimet ne paketa ?
a kan dije shqiptaret qka han qka pin dhe per dokumenta ?
Me duket dija dija dhe dija....
------------------------
nese keni pa nji film maqina qe shtyn kohen aty ka shembuj si do jetojme neser .....
me frigon e ardhmja.....

----------


## i/regjistruar

më duket se je komplet jasht temës... Doron^tina

nejse,




> Sa lloje (kryesore)edukatash ka dhe cila i duhet njerezimit te sotëm?


aty ku ke pët t'mor mer... ku ke për t'dhon mos jep

----------


## moli

mendoj morali--dashurija--dija--pergjegjesia qe duhet te mare gjitheseicili mbi vete per cdo fjale e veprim--

----------


## Dorontina

> më duket se je komplet jasht temës... Doron^tina
> 
> nejse,


*Te kuptoj.....une kam dije te madhe te me kuptosh ti* andaj te dukem jasht teme e pra jam ne teme ishte tema nji tribun e vogel kush u ba e qka ndodhi me vonê...
un te tregova si kan arrijt tjeret.
po normal
tjeret jan shtet qe qindra vite....
*ti je ne temê por je larg nga dija*-----------------------------

----------


## i/regjistruar

ta mbështes...

----------


## Rudi_83

Sigurisht qe njohuria, dashuria, respekti dhe mbi te gjitha pastertia shpirterore.

 Nese nuk ke mundesi te besh mire te pakten mos bej as keq............

----------


## alda09

Nuk mendoj se ka shume lloje eukatash.ka shume rruge per tu edukuar por edukata eshte nje per te gjithe.

----------


## Elna Durrësi

> Sa lloje (kryesore)edukatash ka dhe cila i duhet njerezimit te sotëm?


Për të dhënë një përgjigje sa më të përshtatshme temës së parashtruar, po e filloj paraqitjen e mendimit tim sipas "rregullave të artit" të marrjes së njohurive: duke kërkuar në burimin e tyre. 

Pra, po filloj nga përcaktimi i fjalës edukim. Ç 'do të thotë kjo fjalë dhe preardhja e saj e vjetër. 


Janë dy elemente që gjithnjë japin thelbin e kuptimit të një fjale, përcaktimet e të cilave fatkeqesisht i kam vëtëm në frëngjisht, të cilat do ti shqipëroj më poshtë: 





> Définition de l'éducation
> 
> *Etymologie* : du latin ex-ducere, guider, conduire hors.
> 
> *Définition* : L'éducation est l'action de développer un ensemble de connaissances et de valeurs morales, physiques, intellectuelles, scientifiques... considérées comme essentielles pour atteindre le niveau de culture souhaitée. L'éducation permet de transmettre d'une génération à l'autre la culture nécessaire au développement de la personnalité et à l'intégration sociale de l'individu. 
> 
> 
> Përcaktimi i fjalës edukim
> 
> ...



Duke qenë se synimet e edukimit janë  që : 

-	Individi të rrisë dhe zhvillojë aftësitë e tija  Fizike, Intelektuale dhe Morale = sinonim mësimnxënia-	Individi të ketë njohuri dhe përdorim të një shoqërie, sinonim = qytetërimi-	Individi të zhvillojë një aftësie të veçantë ose i një qëndrimi të veçantë sinonim  = të formuarit
Unë mendoj se njeriut i duhen bashkësi njohurish. Kjo do sillte  kompletimin e edukimit të tij. Duke patur njohuri në shumë fusha, njeriu mund të sillet e adaptohet në rrethana të ndryshme. Ndaj, qëllimi i edukimit është që njeriu të aftësohet sa më shumë për të kaptuar e për tu përshtatur. 

Nga  kjo rrjedh se nuk ka shumë edukata. Ka *një edukatë*, ajo e të sjellurit, *dhe shumë njohuri*, të nxënët, që e bëjnë të përshtatshme edukatën në rrethana të ndryshme. 

Ky  është mendimi im, si dhe thelbi i profesionit tim. Pikësynimi ynë si specialistë të fëmijëve në fushën e edukimit është që ne ti furnizojmë me sa më shumë aftësi kaptuese dhe adaptuese fëmijët në mënyrë që të përshtaten sa më mirë në të gjitha shoqëritë që mund të gjenden në ardhmen. 



Mbasdite të mirë

Elna.

----------


## TaulantM

Sa per dituri & edukate,vijne te dyta per mua.Femija eshte si 1 plasteline e paformuar dhe gjithe formimi behet nga prinderit.

----------


## ylli_pr

Njeriu duhet te jete i ditur, i mire dhe i drejt. Kjo eshte Edukata.

----------


## Elna Durrësi

> Sa per dituri & edukate,vijne te dyta per mua.Femija eshte si 1 plasteline e paformuar dhe gjithe formimi behet nga prinderit.


Fëmija është dhe s'është si "plastelina". Është çështje e gjatë dhe kërkon shumë kohë. Momentalisht diçka dua ta theksoj per veten, ty dhe gjithë tjarët që janë apo do bëhen prindër, çdo gjë që lidhet me fëmijën fillon që ditën e parë të ngjizjes. 

Kur flitet për formim nga prindërit qoftë për çështje etike apo dhe jetësore gjithsesi ne i kthehemi çështjes edukimit. Problematika qëndron tek këndvështrimi që kanë prindërit për jetën, dhe sigurisht ato vlera tranmetojnë. 

Në një familje ku respekti është themeli i  saj, sigurisht që etika gjen vendin e duhur. Në një familje ku askush nuk merret me fëmijën, madje nganjëherë as me aspektin e sigurisë fizike të fëmijës, etika nuk ekziston.  Prandaj dhe shtetet që mendojnë për të ardhmen e shoqërisë së tyre investojnë në fushën e edukimit që të mund të "stukohen" nëse mund të shprehem kështu, plasaritjet e formimit të personalitetit të fëmijës nga familja. 

Për mendimin tim, duhen edukuar prindërit së pari, për të patur një fëmijë të edukuar më pas. Kur flas edukim prindërish, nuk kam aspektin negativ si objektiv. Mendoj se prindërve së pari u duhet hequr "paniku" i të qënit prindër. Kjo gjë do jepte mundësinë që prindi të mos ta shihte fëmijën vetëm si përkëdheli e së sotmes, por edhe si individ i së ardhmes. Kjo gjë do i lehtësonte fëmijës hyrjen në shoqëri si dhe adpatimin e tij me diçka tjetër përpos çfarë ka në familje. Kjo diçka tjetër që s'është në familje nuk do te thotë aspak  se është më e mirë apo më e keqe se ajo çfarë fëmija ka në familje, por thjesht diçka ndryshe ( qytetërim tjetër, rregulla tjera shtëpie, mënyrë tjetër të menduari a gjykuari etj), me të cilën gjithkushi haset. 


Elna!

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Edukata eshte ngulitja tek femija dhe zhvillimi i vlerave morale,fizike,shpirterore e intelektuale te popullit tend,pra te bashkesise qe femija i takon me qellim krijimin e nje individi te pershtatshem per jetesen ne kete bashkesi e per ti garantuar bashkesise mbijetesen.

Ka shume lloje te ndryshme edukatash por ne pergjithesi varen kryesisht prej llojeve te kulturave dhe moraleve ekzistuese.

Ne kete kendveshtrim,edukata me te cilen rritet nje shqiptar eshte e ndryshme nga ajo me te cilen rritet nje perendimor,sepse vlerat morale,fizike,shpirterore dhe urtesia shqiptare diferencojne ndjeshem ndaj atyre perendimore.

Dija eshte vetem nje prej elementeve te edukimit. Ne pergjithesi dija eshte e rendesishme,sepse permes saj mund te thithesh vlerat e tjera,morale,fizike e shpirterore,por mospasja e dijes akademike nuk e ben nje individ pa vlera morale,fizike e shpirterore,perkundrazi nje individ mund te zoteroje shume dije akademike por nuk zoteron vlerat fizike ,morale e shpirterore e kjo eshte keq.pra dija ka rene ne individin e gabuar.

Kategoria e fundit jane individet qe nuk zoterojne as vlera morale e as dije..keta perbejne gati gjithmone shtresen e keqberesve dhe edukimi ka deshtuar krejtesisht.
Per keta individe duhet skllaveria nepermjet burgut,sepse jane te rrezikshem,duke qene me prane kafshes se njeriut.

----------


## Elna Durrësi

Është fakt që prezenca e idealistëva ka ndryshuar botën,si jo do ishim ende tek zjarri me gur. Mirëpo është gjithashtu fakt që të idalizosh duhen disa baza si pikënisje për të arritur diku. Mendoj që ti ngulisësh fëmijës vlerat e popullit tënd është më se e vyeshme. Problematika që haset në këtë aspekt është: 

Cilat janë vlerat e popullit tim sot?Cilet janë filozofët e dalë nga gjiri i popullit tim që janë marrë me çështjen vlerave dhe traditave shqipatre? Cilët janë sociologët e popullit tim?  Të di ku të referohem për ti dhënë informacion të saktë trashëgimisë time gjenetike mbi historinë sociale të origjinës së tij? Cilat janë botimet " kartëvizitë" të kulturës tonë shqiptare? Cilët janë historianët që e sjellin të lexueshme dhe të pranueshme për mua historinë e populli tim? Shyqyr që doli Malcom Noel për të patur një dokumtacion mbështetës mbi historinë e popullit tim. Cila është urtësia e popullit tim? Ajo që detyroi më shumë se gjysmëne popullsisë tä marrë arratinë udhëve të botës, apo ajo që i çoi popullit predhat në oborr?

Edukimi i sotëm është shoqëria e së nesërmes. Dhe shoqëria e së nesërmes ka nevojë adaptim në shoqëri (popull) apo në familjen ku je, por edhe për në atë në të cilën je drejtuar të shkosh apo ke dëshirë të çosh popullin tënd si dhe për përparim të saj.

Vërtet çdo gjë fillon në familje, ndaj familja ka përgjegjësi të japë aftësitë e duhura për të kuptuar, për të dashur pour dhe për ta evoluar kulturën e popullit tënd, e njëkohësisht të respektosh edhe kulturat e vlerat e popujve të tjerë. 


Fanatizmi sjell mbyllje në "guackën" e vetvetes si populli ynë i cile qe  i detyruar të jetonte për 50 vjet i mbyllur.  Ndaj duhet edhe hapja e botëkuptimit. Sa më shumë kultura të njohësh aq më shumë njohuri ke për vetveten, aq më mirë përshtatesh në jetë me jetën. 

Mendimi im ky.

Elna.

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

> Është fakt që prezenca e idealistëva ka ndryshuar botën,si jo do ishim ende tek zjarri me gur. Mirëpo është gjithashtu fakt që të idalizosh duhen disa baza si pikënisje për të arritur diku. Mendoj që ti ngulisësh fëmijës vlerat e popullit tënd është më se e vyeshme. Problematika që haset në këtë aspekt është: 
> 
> Cilat janë vlerat e popullit tim sot?Cilet janë filozofët e dalë nga gjiri i popullit tim që janë marrë me çështjen vlerave dhe traditave shqipatre? Cilët janë sociologët e popullit tim?  Të di ku të referohem për ti dhënë informacion të saktë trashëgimisë time gjenetike mbi historinë sociale të origjinës së tij? Cilat janë botimet " kartëvizitë" të kulturës tonë shqiptare? Cilët janë historianët që e sjellin të lexueshme dhe të pranueshme për mua historinë e populli tim? Shyqyr që doli Malcom Noel për të patur një dokumtacion mbështetës mbi historinë e popullit tim. Cila është urtësia e popullit tim? Ajo që detyroi më shumë se gjysmëne popullsisë tä marrë arratinë udhëve të botës, apo ajo që i çoi popullit predhat në oborr?
> 
> Mendimi im ky.
> 
> Elna.


Populli yne ska nevoje per filozofe e sociologe per te deshmuar vlerat e tij.Mjafton te studiosh foklorin,rilindasit,historine dhe kanunin e krijohet nje ide mese e qarte e vlerave te popullit tend.

Por kur triumfon injoranca tek prinderit ne keto fusha studimi,normal qe brezi i ri do rritet i pakomb e pa kulture shqiptare,por do kerkoje te asimilohet ne shoqerite e tjera.

Kurse urtesia e popullit tend eshte urtesia e jetes dhe e virtytit...
Cberi komunizmi duhet sheruar duke propoganduar vlerat prekomuniste e jo duke u infektuar me pseudovlera 'moderne'.

----------


## Homza

edukata me e mire qe i rezisto te gjitha koherave eshte:

eduakta e dijes dhe e dashjes se vetvetes.

----------


## Dorontina

Nuk e di pse mashkujt perdorin fjale te forta per ti nenqmu femrat kur ato jan te zojat dhe din per qdo lami....

ashtu behet edhe ne politikê mbram e ftuar ishte ne nji debat per Tibetin kruetarja e te drejtave te njeriut , mashkujt se llenin me fol duke u mundu me kurthu me fjale,ajo tha nuk flas nese sme leni te flasê ! pik.

Nuk esht demokrat ai qe se ndegjon tjetrin....

----------


## oliver55

Edukata është tërësia e vetive apo e cilësive shpirtërore, mendore e fizike, e shprehive kulturore etj. (botëkuptimi, vetitë morale, tiparet e karakterit e të vullnetit, zakonet, shijet etj.), që fiton njeriu nën ndikimin sistematik të shkollës, të familjes e të shoqërisë dhe duke mësuar e punuar; formimi i përgjithshëm e i veçantë i njeriut.

Sjellje e njerëzishme
Njeri me (pa) edukatë thuhet për personat me (pa ose në kundërshtim me normat shoqërore) vetitë e lartëpërmentura.

----------


## niktironci

Per mua nje njeri me edukate, eshte nje njeri i kompletuar si nga njohurite kulturore shoqerore ,politike etj etj.
Sa me shume njohuri pra kulture, aq me teper edukate ka individi,dhe keta lloj njerezish dine te sillen me te gjitha kategorite e njerezve, biles ata dine se si te sillen, edhe me njerezit pa edukate.
*Pra respektimi i normave qytetare* dhe ,shprehjen e nje kulture te kompletuar.
Nje rendesi te madhe e cila besoj vlen per ta ``mbeshtetur`` eshte kultura pra edukata qe femija merr nga prinderit.

----------


## Dorontina

Shum e vertet Nik kjo qe spjeguat, por nese ti takohesh me njerz "trima te degjenerum" a duhet gjith tja leshosh rrugen ? une jo, ketu thom ne Bon e Con ka ndryshim veten nji gerrem.

bon asht i mir
con asht budall

pra ka njerz qe nuk dim si te sillem me ta ata zdin as nuk kuptojn , nuk kan njohuri dialekti , a i pranon marrit e te till njerzve ? une jo...mvaret nga rasti kuptohet.
----------------------------
nji rast , ne france e kishin denu nji profesor qe ja ka fut shuplak nji nxensi,profesori nuk don avokat e thot une nuk lejoj me me fut nxensi shuplak.

vertet asht e ndaluame me ja fut nxensit shuplak por e kunderta po ?
mu ma ka ndodh e njeta unê ja kam fut po ashtu nxensit shuplak ! nde te dali ku te dali....
nuk i nenqmohem disa lloj njerzve pa edukat...
nese e kam gabim lirisht me korigjo...

----------

